# aluminium foam sandwich structure



## محمد أمين سعد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخواني الأعزاء .... أوقعني القدر في مشروع تخرج بعنوان aluminium foam sandwich structure ,,, لا انكر انه موضوع مسلي و جديد و لكن أشكو من قلة المعلومات المتوفرة ..
لذا اي واحد عنده اي كتاب او معلومة عن ال sandwich structure عموما يبعتها لي و جزاه الله خيرا ...


----------



## ahmed refaei (12 مارس 2010)

اسف ليس لدي معلومات


----------



## mtm_2050 (13 مارس 2010)

فى مشروع فى كلية الهندسه جامعة اسيوط قسم تعدين وفلزات 
مشروع تخرج هندسه الفلزات لسنه 2005 كان بيتكلم عن aluminum foam


----------

